# New Campaign: "Dark Lands" into the lands of Chaos Dwarves!



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Heya.
With the help of some people from Heresy Online, Chaos Dwarfs online and some amazing blogs, I was able to hobble together a (hopefully) fun campaign for my gaming group. Building off of the “Border Princes” and looking east to the Dark Lands, I came up with what I hope is an interesting campaign idea. The lands of the Chaos Dwarves is an amazing and seldom explored (with good cause! It’s freaking perilous!) area.

No more yapping out of me. I have some more illustrations to do for this and would be happy to send anyone the PDF of it all. (it’s a fun fan based fiction / campaign)

I give you

*
Brass Roads.*

_A campaign in the forsaken Dark Lands._











Far to the east, over the World’s Edge Mountains, past the endless steppes of the Kislevite horsemen, lie the Dark Lands. Shrouded in storms of magical power and dotted with the ruins of grand civilizations, the Dark Lands house untold and untapped power. The legends say, that the energies of the Dark Lands lie at the center of the Brass Roads.

In the age of war, every faction seeks to stand superior to their foes and peers. Each empire seeks a power to become a conqueror. As war rages across the world, lustful eyes are turned to the Dark Lands, searching for an answer. Searching for Victory.

Dwarven ruins present a myriad of treasures and traps. Chaos Dwarves eye the would be conqueror with eyes of avarice and spite from across the Plain of Zharr. Ogres spill over the Mountains of Mourn, eager to join in the bloodshed. Even the terrain is a foe, the blasted lands and the far northern tundra are just as deadly as an enemy blade. The one constant is the Brass road that cuts through the landscape. Forged by the Ancestors of chaos dwarves, these metal roads are burnished by passing would be conquerors and lined with the skulls of the fallen. It is here, that all roads lead to Zharr Naggrund, the epicenter of power; The nexus of the Dark Lands.

You have been chosen. You are to lead the expedition into the Dark Lands. It is your responsibility to seize power and secure victory. Will you prevail, or will you grovel at the feet of the Chaos Dwarves? Enemies will fall, Alliances will be formed, friends will become foe, and only one shall claim rights as the conqueror of the Dark Land

_____________________________________________________________________________

The campaign “Brass Roads” takes place in the Dark lands. The map is divided into many sections. Many sections are standard terrain, but even more have unique aspects; from roads to dragon caves, Stables to mountain passes. Each successful movement of one’s armies (denoted by ‘banners’) will claim a new territory for their leaders. The objective: dominate the Dark Lands and claim the power oozing from the region for your faction.

*The Forces:*

Each army begins with one “banner”. The banner represents a force of a 2500 point army. This army is built just like any other Warhammer Fantasy Army. It may vary at any time. The banner you start with may never be lost.

You gain additional “banners” when you take three new territories. This is to represent the materials you can forge to support your army. It may also represent the wealth you amass to gain more forces.
_
Ie: The Empire forces start with one army. They soon take three new territories, including their starting location, to make FOUR territories under empire control. They now have enough to raise an additional army of 2500​_You may LOSE banners when you lose territories that bring you under three divided by your additional banners.

_Ie: Skaven have 13 territories at the start of a turn, meaning they have 5 banners (1 started with and 4 gained). After one disastrous turn, they lose 4 territories, bringing them to 9 (original starting place and 8 gained). They now have only enough resources to support 3 banners! (first banner is never lost + 2 additional banners).
_​
*Leaders*

As the chosen* leader* of the Dark Lands expeditions, you are the embodiment of your faction. From the most holy and sacred Lizardman, to being anointed by the gods of chaos, you are a juggernaut. The leader of these forces is a mighty and awesome personality. By your will, and the blessing of your gods do you wage war.

You have one FREE lord to rule over your army. This lord is unique in the following ways.

* He/she is free of cost. You may add up to 150 points of magical equipment. Anything after this cost applies to the army’s cost (mounts included)
* If the Leader is in a battle, any item he has may be duplicated in additional banners (that are not the first banner)
* Their Inspiring Presence is extended by 2″. 4” if on a large target.
* They must be the general in any battle they are in. Nobody puts baby in a corner
* They can choose to sit out any battle.
* Any magic items they take MUST stay in the army. You can discard an item to another hero. (other chars are not bound by this rule)
* Any victory gives them 20 more points of ‘free’ items. Can be spent or saved.
* Any loss (they survive) gives them 10 points of ‘free items’. Can be spent or saved.
* No special characters. (upgraded unit champions may be used)
* If slain, they must roll on the ‘character casualty chart’. The leader may adjust their result by +1

*Characters.*

* When a banner is created, the Lords and Heroes in your are normal cost
* Any army force from that banner using new lords/heroes, the cost of characters is doubled!
* Any victory gives them 20 more points of ‘free’ items. Can be spent or saved.
* Any loss (they survive) gives them 10 points of ‘free items’. Can be spent or saved.
* If slain, they must roll on the following ‘character casualty chart’.

Character Casualties!! when a character is killed in combat, it’s not the end of them! They may make their triumphant return! However, the wounds the suffered carry on.

When a char. is slain, removed from the game. Afterwards, a 2D6 is rolled to determine what “really happened”. Can be modified by a +1 for victory, or -1 for a loss. Even further for Horrific deaths (-2)a beastman hero being hacked to bits by squigs. Even a Noble last stand (+2); empire captain standing his ground to a Chaos Shaggoth!

*2D6 result (Leaders may adjust roll by +1)*



1. -

2. Dead. No coming back from this

3. on a roll of 3+, the model is dead. Otherwise the T is rounded down

4. Wounded, roll a D6 for each profile stats, on 4+ that stat is permanently reduced by 1. Model is captured!

5. Suffers a loss of 1 wound, permanently, and is captured.

6. Suffers a loss of 1 wound, permanently, and is captured.

7. Loss of an eye. -2 ballistic skill. Roll of 4+ the model is captured

8. captured

9. captured

10. Escapes to friendly lines. No harm done

11. Escapes to friendly lines, now suffers HATRED for enemy.

12. heroically escapes to friendly lines, char gains +1 leadership (up to 10) and causes fear in opposing troops.​ 


*Command Camp.*

What invading army would be complete without a Command center? Each army nominates one of its starting territories as a ‘Command Camp’. The ‘Command Camp’ is your starting point.



* Command camps always have 500 points of a unit there, even if a banner is not present. This 500 is added to any banner that occupies their own command camp. This does not need to follow the usual % of army make up.



* The 500 points may NOT go to characters.



* In addition to 500 points, the territory is considered ‘defended’. All terrain is picked by the occupying side, they chose which table edge they possess.



* If you lose your command camp, you have three turns to re-take it. Failing to do so eliminates you from the campaign.



* Any Command Camp gets ½ the cost of ONE their ‘rare’ models.


_
Ie: Dark elves Command Camp is occupied by 1 Hydra that is half it’s price. Any further rares cost full price.​_





*
Turns/ phases.*

Each turn is three simple phases.

* Nominated movement.
* Conclusions.
* Follow moves.



Nominated Movement: At the start of each turn, each Force must nominate their movement simultaneously. (in person or via email) This is to avoid shifty maneuvers and some one's gotta fight sometime!

_IE: I, the Tomb Kings, want to move from territory 45 to 46.​_ 

*Conclusions:*

If opposing players move into the same territory, battle begins!

Dangerous terrain / forced march checks.



Follow moves: any fleeing or rallying of scattered troops.



*Movement.*



Each Banner has the ability to move ONE territory a turn.



*Dangerous Terrain.*



Dangerous Terrain requires a check. Your army has a lot of baggage and personnel to transport. Each Dangerous Terrain requires a check of 4+ on a D6. Failing a dangerous terrain check means your army is halted and makes no progress. Passing a dangerous terrain check means you move as normal.



*Dangerous Terrain:*

* Mountains
* Forests
* Swamps (only to enter)
* Rivers (check to enter and leave)
* Tundra (remain more than 1 turn in tundra and take dangerous terrain)
* Volcano (-1 to dangerous terrain. Fail 2 checks in a row and the unit has been destroyed by lava)




*Forced march!*



Not every army may do this; some armies have special ‘forced march’ rules.

A forced march is an attempt to move 2 territories on one turn.

Roll a D6 for the results.
_
* 1- No way Jose’. Your army refuses to march or move. No movement
* 2-3 your army moves, but not fast enough. They move 1 territory
* 4-6. Force march. You force march through 2 territories._



Forced marches still have to make ‘dangerous terrain’ checks. If the check is failed, you halt, despite what success your march had.

* 
Banners.*

An empire General surveys his army's progress



Banners not only represent your troops and forces on the map, but provide a unique strategy not normally seen in most Fantasy Battles. They may act alone and independent or as part of a coordinated offensive.



Banners may SUPPORT other banners. If a banner, which is NOT in combat, is in an adjacent territory to another banner that is in combat they may support. You can add 10% of the supporting banner to your army’s forces for battle.



Ie: if Skaven are assaulting an empire territory that has one banner in it, and one adjacent banner that is NOT in combat, the supporting banner can choose to add 10% of it’s value (250 points) in support.



* Multiple banners can support one battle. You may have up to three banners supporting one fight!
* A banner can only support one fight a turn.

* Support must be its own unit. This is not ‘in addition’ to your normal force total. It is a separate unit(s) that costs up to 250 points.

* Supporting banners may only be ‘special’ or ‘core’ units.


Only one banner may occupy a territory at a time.



When a banner is created, it is marshaled and troops are trained in your Command Camp. They may move the turn of their creation.


When a banner loses a fight, it flees to the nearest friendly territory. If it invaded, it goes back to where it came from.


If a banner loses a battle in a “massacre”, all is not lost. The forces scatter and wind up back at the ‘command camp’ one turn later.

*
Banner actions.*

*Fortify*: A banner may spend a turn to ‘fortify’. After the fortifications are complete, (next turn) and the Banner remains in the territory, the Banner receives 200 points extra for the army as long as they REMAIN in fortified territories.



* Leaving fortifications means they are gone. You must re-fortify if you want the bonus.



* Fortified banners get +1 on the roll to decide who goes first. Even if they finish deploying their army last.



*Scouting*: A scouting banner is fast and maneuverable. This must be declared when the banner is formed.



* Scouting banners cannot have NO war-machines or large ponderous items (cauldron of blood, Screaming bell, etc)
* Scouting banners may force march.
* Scouting banners of armies that could originally force march receive a +1 on the result.
* Scouting banners may only support with 5% of their army (125 points)
* Scouting banners may never fortify.


*Alliances*

In the struggle for power, Alliances come as naturally as enemies. Yet alliances can be as fleeting as they are helpful.



Alliances may be declared at any time.

Allied armies may “support” allied banners with 10% of their adjacent army banner, like any ‘supporting’ banner. (they do not have to support)

* Allied armies may withdraw from battle at any time. They cannot be in combat and must withdraw from a board edge.Allied armies may pass through allied territories. These do not count as claimed for the moving/ entering army. (That’s an act of war!)

Alliances may only be dissolved at the end of a ‘turn’ during the resulting move phase.

Allies may flee through each other’s territory or seek shelter there.

You may have multiple alliances.

Alliances adhere to the ‘common/ desperate’ as per the Battle Rule Book (page __) 


*Army Specific Rules:*



*Beastmen*: May force march. Accustomed to the wilds, beastmen may re-roll any failed dangerous terrain test.



*Brettonians*: Swift barded steeds are perfect for fast bursts on the right terrain, Brettonians may move two spaces over open ground and roads on a roll of 3+. This may even be done on roads, tundra or otherwise harsh terrain...as long as it's flat.



*Chaos Dwarves:* They laugh at the weak outsiders, the lava, ash and misery run in their blood. May re-roll difficult terrain tests in mountains. Move through Volcanoes as normal terrain. Each Volcano territory they possess counts as two for adding new banners.



*Dwarves*: May force march. Born of stone, raised in the mountains, the sons of Gungri treat Mountains as normal terrain and take no dangerous terrain test.



*Demons of Chaos*: Warping from the beyond, demons are unstable and appear haphazardly. When a new demon banner appears, roll a scatter dice and they move that direction by one territory. A dead-on places them whatever direction they want (by one territory), dead-on in the nominated territory. If they move into an occupied/ enemy territory, they either seize it immediately, or the fight begins!



*High Elves:* Never wavering in the face of the enemy, High Elves are never scattered. If beaten in a ‘massacre’ they immediately go to the next friendly territory



*Dark Elves: *May force march. Ritualistic sacrifices to the bloody handed god thrive in Druchii society. Each ‘fortified’ or “command camp” may sacrifice to the bloody handed god! Nominate a point allotment in sets of 100, (ie: 100, 200, 300) and for each 100 points sacrificed, you have this many plus D3 power dice for the coming battle to be added at any time. These sacrificed points are gone, the troops they represent now litter a shrine with their broken bodies!



_Ie: if you nominate 300 points to sacrifice, you have 3+D3 extra power dice for the battle. You can add these at any time, even spread them out between magic phases.​_ 

*Wood elves*: May force march. At home in the woods, wood elves treat wooded terrain as open terrain and never take dangerous terrain tests in woods.



*Empire*: May force march. The school of engineering is on the move! All Empire ‘fortified’ territories, or command camps may take war-machines at 75% cost.



*Ogre Kingdoms:* Giants on the battlefield, feared by all. Their one weakness is their appetite for flesh and gold. For every 200 points you win a battle by, you may add up to ten to your Command Camp. When this new allotment reaches 2500, it forms a new banner that does not need territories to support it. If it is beaten, it is gone forever.



*Orcs and Goblins*: may force march. Orcs care little for their brethren, if they fail a ‘dangerous terrain’ or ‘forced march’, they may knock ‘eadz! Knocking ‘eadz is kicking ass and taking names and pushing the gits down the road…and a re-roll at a cost. Any failed test may be taken again by sacrificing 150 points of your army. (lost until the next battle) You can knock ‘eads as much as you want, they’z just gits!



_Ie: An orc warboss pushes his army into a forced march. They fail their forced march check. He sacrifices 150 points to re-roll the test. (bringing his banner to 2350 till the end of the next battle). If he fails this, he can re-roll after sacrificing again (2200 now…) till he makes the roll. There is no limit to the Knocking ‘eadz!​_*Lizardmen*: Adept in the marshes and water, these excellent swimmers have no problem navigating aquatic terrain. Lizardmen treat rivers and marshes as normal terrain and take no difficult terrain test.



*Skaven*: May force march. Excellent tunnelers, Skaven may attempt to burrow their way across the map and through dangerous terrain. A skaven banner attempting to burrow, must nominate their ‘burrowing’ in the move phase. A tunnel can move as far as 2 territories away. Roll an scatter dice for the tunnel. A misfire is a tunnel collapse and the banner is stuck for one additional round. (not moving that round or the next) a dead on is a successful burrow. Any directional arrows rolled means the burrow only went one territory.

If burrowing through a volcano, a misfire on the burrow means the banner has been consumed in an eruption or foolishly tunneled into the heart of the volcano. They are dead and gone.

*Tomb Kings*: Masters of the undead, Tomb kings raise the fallen to their cause! Any time a tomb king army comes across a recent battlefield, (last two turns) they may attempt to channel the dead to their cause! A successful channel (roll of 6 on a D6), and they add 200 points to their banner. This may be attempted after their own battles if they do not move the next turn. Supporting banners may attempt to channel from a battle as well.



*Vampire counts:* No rest for the wicked, necromancers and vile vampires draw on the winds of death to bolster their army in and out of battle. For each victory, a Vampire count army adds 50 points of core to their banner permanently. For each Massacre victory, they may add 100 points to either core or special. If the banner is scattered or massacred, they lose these bonus points.



*Warriors of Chaos:* May force march. The eye of the gods are upon you! Anytime a Warriors of Chaos army defeats an enemy, they overrun into the retreating enemies territory! (leadership check may halt if you choose) You run into the fleeing enemy’s territory and next turn, you are locked in combat. Any dangerous terrain test must be resolved for the terrain, or you hold in your current space.




* 
The Dark Land Territories.
*










Each territory of the Dark Lands is a polluted wasteland, soiled by the Chaos Dwarf machines and industry. The bleak landscape stretches before you and your advancing armies, some territories make even the most seasoned veteran wince at the site of the ruined lands.



click for larger image and boundries.



6. The Broken Tooth Orc pass: Using this way around the mountains comes at a cost. Orcs swarm about and salivate at the opportunity to ambush any army that passes by. Any banner that passes through the pass takes 200 points of casualties off of their next army list. These can be regained by holding still next move, fortifying or after the next battle.



9. Desolation of Drakenmoor: The land is barren, your troops are starving, and morale is non-existent…cannibalism is inevitable. The land has drained your armies’ strength so low, that to move out requires great feats of stamina. Make a dangerous terrain check to leave. Failing to leave, you turn on your own troops and devour them in desperation. (tell my wife I loved her!!) Each failure costs you 150 points of troops. This may be regained the end of your next turn in more hospitable terrain.



11. Karak Vlag: Ancient oaths and iron wills prevail. If a banner of the Empire, Brettonia, or Dwarves occupies Karak Vlag, the army passes the dangerous terrain of the mountains with ease as the dwarves guide them out through secret passages. If they fortify, you may add 200 more points to your “core” while in this territory.

If Skaven, Orcs & goblins, Beastmen or High Elves occupy this territory, the dwarves rebel! At the beginning of each battle in the territory, each unit suffers one hit as if from a stone thrower. Roll the scatter & artillery dice. Any misfire means the unit narrowly avoided death and takes no hits.



13. ZKULAK, place of the skulls: This territory is a “special territory” and counts as three territories. The underground river way allows for access to the Tower of Zhar Naggrund. (make any difficult terrain for rivers). If you succeed, you may assault or move into Zhar Naggrund. Be wary, Zhar Naggrund can do the same to this territory.



14. Zorn Uzkul, the great skull land: the land is paved in the bleached skulls of the enslaved and forgotten. Your foul gods grin in sadistic glee. While any forces of destruction are in the territory Zorn Uzkul, they automatically chose weather to deploy first and if they will take first turn in battle.



15, 16, 17, 51, 52; The Wolf Lands: Stalking in the shadows, leering grins in the night, hobgoblins and their feral mounts roam freely in these lands. You may be the master of steel and iron, but this is their domain. No army may force march in these lands, to do so would be to invite death. Any ‘scouting banner’ must take a dangerous terrain test. The wolves hunt their scent and see them as sport. Run, fool. Run.



18 & 34. Mines: The wealth of the Dark Lands has been plundered and the chaos dwarves dig with reckless greed. Mines provide countless wealth to those greedy enough to dig. Any army that holds a mine may count it as two territories for creating banners. It does not count as two territories when tallying for territories held.



19. Mount Grey Hag: Skaven swarm the caverns of Mount Grey Hag, aiding their fellow vermin and befouling their enemies in the name of the under-empire! Skaven may ‘burrow’ freely from this point with no fear of collapse and re-roll any burrow result. All other armies treat this as dangerous terrain, even the dwarves, who are fighting to take back what was once theirs!



23. The Isle: A remote isle is the perfect haven for any Command Camp. To reach or leave the Isle, it takes one full turn to ferry to the isle. Armies that hold the isle territory may attempt to have banners cross with haste and make it to the shore the same turn. Make a dangerous terrain test, any failures mean they are sucked into the polluted waters and are never seen again.



28. The Fill: Once a sea, the careless Chaos Dwarves had the sea filled in with their waste and pollutants. It is now a horrible brackish land that on a good day, is a filthy quagmire. Treat as a marshland and difficult terrain.



31.The Flayed rock: The tower overseeing the bridge provides an excellent place to spy on incoming enemies and lay ambush. One core or special unit in your army may use the ‘vanguard’ rule when you are defending this territory.



32. The Black Fortress: This territory is a “special territory” and counts as three territories. The Black Fortress strikes fear in the heart of traders and those supplying your army. You cannot stay here long and hope to supply your forces. This territory can never be fortified.



33. The Testing Range: Shrieking and howling missiles rain down day and night. The landscape is pock-marked with craters and scorched earth. The diabolical dwarves have used this land to test their chaos fueled war-machines for generations, and marching armies won’t stop them now. Though you are safe when seeking shelter, you are vulnerable upon the battlefield. When each army is deployed upon the battle field, place two markers 6 inches from their deployment. At the start of their turn, roll a D6 (for each marker) and on a 5+, roll a scatter dice and place the small template d6 inches away from the marker. Take hits as if by a stone thrower. These hits can happen in combat and randomize.



35. Tower of Gorgoth: This territory is a “special territory” and counts as three territories. Though the minerals below the ominous tower are almost tapped dry, the slaves here are still whipped and beaten mercilessly. If defending this territory, any enemy unit you run down counts as double victory points as you bind them for a life of unending agony. Units that are destroyed or run off the field do not count for this. Dead and escaped slaves do not work.



36. The Gateway of Zharr: A myriad of millennia old statues stare down at you as your forces trod the brass roads. Once powerful sorcerers, the statues line the road and you can feel the aura of magic seeping out of them. Any army defending the road has Magic Resistance 1 on all units and Magic Resistance 2 on one unit.



37. Chasm of Greed: Looking for a cheaper and faster way to mine, the chaos dwarves turned to explosives. The horrific result was the “chasm of Greed”. Battles are fought on the edge of the chasm, there is no fleeing the battlefield. To run would mean to plummet to one’s doom. Any unit that breaks and runs off of the battlefield automatically halts at the edge. They have one last chance to rally, or they plummet to their doom as they leave the field. For each unit that plummets to their doom, the controlling player subtracts 25 points from his Victory point tally.



39. The Daemon’s Stump: This territory is a “special territory” and counts as three territories. The Daemon’s Stump is the prison of a mighty blood thirstier, vanquished by a tyrant of old. The bloodthirster’s spirit lives on and permeates the ground. When choosing terrain, you MUST pick one ‘altar of Khaine’ and place it in the center of the board. Blood for the blood god.



40. The Sentinels: A crossroads for traders and center for mercenary ogres, the Sentinels stand vigilance over the despoiled landscape. When battle is joined, the bored ogres rush in, eager for blood. On turn three, each player rolls a D3. On a 3, 5 ogre bulls come in from the table edge on their right and charge the closest unit. This can be repeated as many times as a ‘3’ is rolled by either players (one roll per turn). If one holds The Sentinels, you may choose one mount/ creature from your army book and use this for your lord(s) heroes. The creature’s cost cannot exceede 100 points and the cost will only subtract from your overall count, not your Lord / Heroes %.



53 & 54: The Plains of Zharr: Wreathed in victory, covered in laurels, you march to the Chaos Dwarves as a general of power. In the shadow of the ziggurat, you are humbled. The dark iron of industry turns, the powers of chaos warp reality as well as your mind. Untold legions of malevolent dwarves form around you. You realize, you are nothing, a beggar in the land of those too rich to care for your petty quarrels. In the Plains of Zharr, you may not force march. If drawn to battle, you must win or be expelled from the Plains of Zharr to the nearest friendly territory. The chaos dwarves will not suffer a weakling in their land.



55. The Tower of ZHARR NAGGRUND: This territory is a “special territory” and counts as three territories. A ziggurat of iron and obsidian, the tower of Zharr Naggrund strikes a tangible fear in your very bones. You marched to the chaos dwarves in order to claim their power as your own, now you realize, you have no might here. You can only kneel before the brass image of Hashut. In order to claim the Tower of Zharr Naggrund, your “leader” must be here. If this territory is fortified or occupied, they must remain here, ready to serve their new masters.

Servitude does not come without its rewards. The chaos dwarves forge your armor anew. Your armor stats stay the same except for the following.

* Improves armor save by +1
* Immune to killing blow
* Immune to poison
* Automatically passes any characteristic checks (strength tests, etc.)



56, 57, 58, 59; The Chaos Tundra: Harsh and frozen tundra, the forces of chaos (Demons, Beastmen and Warriors of chaos) draw strength from the raw power in the air. All sorcerers of these armies channel of 5+ while in the Chaos Tundra.



Whew. Ok, there’s a lot of fine tuning, and play testing to be done. Not only that, but the font I used looked WAY better than this. More soon! (illustrations too)

Thoughts and comments are appreciated. Sorry for the loooong post


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

What does Caputured mean?

So if I play Chaos Daemons I get a free Bloodthirster?


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah. left that part out. 
Captured means you don't have the model/ character for the next engagment. WIll add those rules tomm. It's 3:30 am right now.

Nice try. =P Daemon stumpy is like a vent for the B-thirster's rage! Giving pretty much everyone frenzy near it. No free blood thirster. =(

But free hugs for Brettonians at the dwarf strong hold!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't understand why I can't just take a Free BloodThirster as my Lord Choice in a Daemon Army. Makes Bret sad pandas as they only get a lord or prophetess


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, I thought you meant from the 'daemon stump' territory.
I don't know Daemons that well, but if it's a lord, it's a lord.
so then the answer is yes.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

That seems slightly unbalanced, Brets get 110 point Lord, with 150 points of gear, so he can by a horse and stuff up to 260 points. Daemons get a Greater Daemon worth up to 600pts for free?

I take it you are not allowed to take Special Characters as your Army leader, or a Free Fateweaver at 666 points is too good to pass up. 

I would strong advise against the Free lord thing as it unbalanced the game based on how good you lord are.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Roger. will work on it.

The bulk of this was written for my gaming group, (none of whom play deamons) and for house ruling.

Agree with you.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

That's just an extreme example, I guess most Lords will come in at 200pt mark, also does Magical Equipment cover Wizard levels. Chaos gifts etc etc. 

We just went for each banner having a persistent general, the rest could change but the general was always the same. Obviously you're looking for something a lot more in depth and involved so i'm not sure what to suggest. But people should pay for their Lords.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree.

Here's an idea.
Command camp has 500 point allottment.
the Leader may be any infantry sized mode (can be mounted at cost) and has 150 points of equipment to take. All upgrades, mundane equipment, mounts, mutations etc comes out of this 500 points.

So you CAN take a super geared out WoC Lord, but your Command camp will have less points and be more vulnerable to attack.

That's my solution at the moment.


----------

